# alors que / tandis que / pendant que / lorsque / quand



## femmejolie

Bonjour!
Je sais bien que 'pendant que' exprime la simultanéité de 2 actions:
"Je lis le journal pendant que j'écoute de la musique". "Pendant que je travaille, il joue"

Je sais aussi que 'tandis que' exprime une opposition, une concession:
"Il l'a avoué, tandis que toi tu n'as rien dit".

Ma question est si, comme j'en pense, 'alors que' c'est un synonyme de 'tandis que'.
Pourriez-vous approfondir un peu sur cette question, SVP?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

_Pendant que,tandis que_ et _alors que_ peuvent tous les trois exprimer la simultanéïté ou l'opposition.


----------



## hlafor

Peut être utile
FR: alors que / tandis que


----------



## istanza

Il est vrai que dans plusieurs cas "alors que" peut être synonyme de "tandis que". 

Il existe cependant des cas où il se rapproche plus de "pendant que". 
Par exemple: "Je suis arrivée alors que tu allais sortir"


----------



## femmejolie

Ouais, mais dans ce cas c'est plutôt une opposition.(oui,il y a aussi une simultanéité, mais on remarque plutôt l'opposition)
À mon avis: "*Je suis arrivée alors que /tandis que tu allais sortir*
(je trouve que plus qu'une simultanéité, c'est une opposition)
J'attends d'autres réponses.


----------



## istanza

D'accord, mon exemple était mal choisi à cause de l'opposition entre "l'entrée" et la "sortie, mais on peut aussi dire: "je suis entrée dans la chambre alors que tu dormais - que tu te déshabillais - que tu te séchais les cheveux, etc."...  Donc il signifie plus "au moment où" qu'une opposition. 

Pas toujours évidemment, car il peut aussi signifier l'opposition, mais il peut signifier la simultanéité dans bien das cas.


----------



## itka

Je serais assez d'accord pour dire que "alors que" exprime plus souvent la simultanéité que l'opposition, bien que les deux soient possibles.


----------



## vindy

Bonjour! j'ai une question sur l'expression du temps: _Lundi dernier,_____il est arrivé à l'aéroport de Roissy-Charles de Gaulle,il a téléphoné à ses amis pour leur annoncer son arrivée...._ (de _Grammaire 350 exercices Niveau Débutant_) _ _le clé est : lorsqu' ou quand, je comprends mais c'est correct de remplir pandant qu'ou alors qu' Quelle est la différence entre eux? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Lorsque_ et _quand_ introduisent un événement *instantané* (généralement décrit pas un verbe au passé composé ou au passé simple), alors que _pendant que_ et _alors que_ suggèrent un événement qui *dure* (généralement décrit par un verbe à l'imparfait). Ces deux dernières conjonctions ne conviennent donc pas dans votre exercice.

_Il a appelé ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il est arrivé _(passé composé) _à l'aéroport. _(On considère que son arrivée ne dure pas.)
_Le téléphone sonna *pendant/alors qu'*il prenait _(imparfait) _son bain._ (On considère que le fait de prendre un bain prend un certain temps.)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci c'est intéressant.

J'aurais une remarque : on peut aussi utiliser quand/lorsque avec un futur, dans ce cas est-ce qu'ils introduisent aussi un événement *instantané*/ponctuel ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Au présent ou au futur, il peut s'agir d'un événement instantané ou d'un événement qui dure.

_Il a appelé ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il est arrivé à l'aéroport.
Le téléphone sonna *pendant/alors qu'*il prenait / était en train de prendre son bain.

Il appelle ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il arrive à l'aéroport.
Le téléphone sonne *pendant/alors qu'*il prend / est en train de prendre son bain.

Il appellera ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il arrivera à l'aéroport.
Le téléphone sonnera *pendant/alors qu'*il prendra / sera en train de prendre son bain._


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai appris que "alors que" et " tandis que" expriment l'opposition dans la simultanéité:

Tandis qu'il travaille, elle dort
Alors qu'il travaille, elle dort
Il fait bon chez vous, alors qu'on gèle chez moi
Il fait beau chez vous, tandis qu'on gèle chez moi

Dans la phrase ci-dessous peut on remplacer "tandis que"par  alors que?

Plaire n'est pour lui qu'un moyen de succès; tandis que pour elle, c'est le succès *même* 

Merci d'avance

Ilie86


----------



## naolinco

Oui, certainement. Je pense d'ailleurs que ce changement renforce l'idée d'opposition.

À propos de cette opposition, plus haut dans ce fil (2006!), istanza et itka suggéraient  que "alors que" exprime plus souvent la simultanéité que l'opposition. Je pense au contraire qu'on le choisit pour créer cette opposition (pour deux faits simultanés. 
Pour reprendre deux exemples évoqué plus haut : 
"Je suis entré dans la chambre pendant qu'il dormait... , j'ai pris mes affaires et je suis sorti". / "Je suis entré dans la chambre alors qu'il dormait...  et cela ne lui a pas plu".
"Le téléphone sonna pendant qu'il était en train de prendre son bain.": simple constatation.
"Le téléphone sonna alors qu'il était en train de prendre son bain.": ça peut être irritant.


----------



## janpol

> "Je suis entré dans la chambre alors qu'il dormait... et cela ne lui a pas plu".





> "Le téléphone sonna alors qu'il était en train de prendre son bain.": ça peut être irritant.


je ne parviens pas à voir une opposition dans ces phrases comme j'en vois une dans la phrase : « Marie faisait la vaisselle alors que Pierre regardait la télé.


----------



## naolinco

janpol, je suis absolument d'accord: dans ce cas-ci, c'est net.
Ce que je me demande, c'est: l'opposition réside-t-elle dans l'évident conflit domestique que l'on sent poindre, indépendamment du connecteur utilisé? L'opposition vous semble-t-elle identique dans le cas suivant: "Marie faisait la vaisselle pendant que Pierre regardait la télé".
À l'inverse, mais pour dire la même chose, l'ajout d'un "alors que" dans une situation apparemment plus neutre ne peut-elle ajouter une nuance d'opposition ? L'impression que j'ai (mais je suis prêt à reconnaitre qu'elle est injustifiée) est qu'il y a dans  la phrase "Je suis entré dans la chambre alors qu'il dormait" l'évocation d'un malaise possible, tandis que la même phrase avec "pendant que" serait uniquement descriptive.


----------



## ilie86

Pouvez-vous me dire si dans les phrases ci-dessous, alors que et tandis que sont interchangeables?

IL est blond alors que je suis brune/Il est blond tandis que je suis brune (opposition )
Tandis que je travaille, il fait sa sieste/Alors qu'il travaille, il fait sa sieste (opposition dans la simultanéité)
Pour lui c'est primordial alors que pour moi c'est sans importance/ Pour lui c'est primordial tandis que pour moi c'est sans importance (opposition sans simultanéité)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## elenafrance

Maître Capello said:


> _Il a appelé ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il est arrivé à l'aéroport.
> Le téléphone sonna *pendant/alors qu'*il prenait / était en train de prendre son bain.
> 
> Il appelle ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il arrive à l'aéroport.
> Le téléphone sonne *pendant/alors qu'*il prend / est en train de prendre son bain.
> 
> Il appellera ses amis *quand/lorsqu'*il arrivera à l'aéroport.
> Le téléphone sonnera *pendant/alors qu'*il prendra / sera en train de prendre son bain._




Bonjour, je n´ai pas compris pour quoi tu dis que *LORSQUE/QUAND* évoquent un événement instantané *avec passé simple ou composé *et pour contre *PENDANT QUE/ ALORS QUE *évoquent un événement qui dure *avec l´imparfait*... ET comme toutes ces choses s´expliquent dans les exemples ci-dessus...

Merci d´avance!


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Je crois que les conjonctions ''quand'' et ''lorsque'' peuvent être facilement remplacées par *''une fois''*, qui suggère naturellement l'idée de ponctualité de l'action.
Par exemple,
''Il a appelé ses amis, une fois arrivé à l'aéroport''
''Il appelle ses amis, une fois arrivé à l'aéroport''
''Il apellera ses amis, une fois arrivé à l'aéroport''

Ceci étant, l'utilisation de ''une fois'' ne serait point possible dans les exemples avec ''pendant que'' et ''alors que''.
Donc ''quand, lorsque, = une fois'' évoqueront automatiqument una action ponctuelle, instantanée.

Par ailleurs, si je disais ''Quand j'étais jeune, je prenais mon bain moins souvent", ''quand'' et ''une fois'' ne seraient plus interchangeables.
  Aussi, le même ''quand'' peut-il évoquer une action prolongée, qui dure.


----------



## naolinco

Bonjour elenafrance et bienvenue,

si je comprends bien votre question:

quand / lorsque = moment / instantané
pendant que / alors que = période / durée

Au présent et au futur, cela n'affecte pas l'utilisation du temps verbal. Par contre, au passé, l'usage des temps dépend précisément de ces nuances:

moment / instantané = passé composé (ou, selon les textes, passé simple)
période / durée = imparfait

Comme volo l'évoque, il est possible d'avoir "quand + imparfait" pour évoquer une période :"Quand j'étais jeune, je pensais...". Dans ce cas, les deux verbes sont à l'imparfait. Mais ni son exemple ni le mien ne correspondent aux exemples de Maître Capello (action dans un contexte).

Il me semble que le "une fois" de volo évoque un troisième cas: la postériorité ("une fois que", "après que" ou "dès que", quasi simultané)


----------



## volo

Bonjour, Naolinco.

A y bien réfléchir, je dirais moi-aussi que le ''une fois'' (""une fois arrivé'') serait plutôt un synonyme de ''dès que'' mais d'un ''dès que'', dont la postériorité touche à la simultanéité, ce qui n'est pas strictement la même chose que ''quand''.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

Comme tous les non-francophones, j'ai du mal à saisir la différence entre: tandis que; pendant que et alors que.

Pendant que tu fais la vaisselle, je prépare le café ( deux actions différentes qui ont lieu en même temps, mais pas une vraie opposition)
Tandis que l'un travaille, l'autre se repose (dans ce cas, je vois aussi deux actions différentes qui ont lieu en même temps, mais pas une vraie opposition)

Il fait beau chez vous, alors que chez moi on gèle (dans ce cas, une vraie opposition)
Je suis blonde alors que mon frère est roux (vraie opposition)

Pourriez-vous me dire si pendant que et tandis que sont synonymes?


----------



## Roméo31

RE Sanchez !

"Pendant que" et "tandis que" ne sont pas synonymes.

 Certes, ces deux locutions peuvent servir à exprimer la simultanéité de deux faits (encore qu'avec "tandis que", on ait, souvent,  déjà une nuance d'opposition).

Mais dans le sens proprement  adversatif (expression d'une opposition )>>> employer "tandis que".

Ex. :_ Tandis que la semaine dernière notre équipe était en super forme, aujourd'hui elle a été médiocre_. Dans cette phrase, on ne peut pas remplacer "tandis que" par "pendant que".


----------



## sanchez90

Donc,

Pendant que: simultanéité
Tandis que: opposition
Alors que: opposition


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'ai encore des questions sur la différence entre ALORS QUE et TANDIS QUE.
Je ne sais pas si la conclusion à laquelle j'en suis venue est correcte.

ALORS QUE: indique une opposition entre deux faits qui existent indépendamment l’un de l’autre et qui ne se contredisent pas.

_·  Il préfère voyager en avion alors que sa femme préfère prendre le train 
·  Alors qu’il tutoie tout le monde, il vouvoie toujours son père._

TANDIS QUE: Indique une opposition entre deux actions qui ont lieu en même temps.

_Ton frère travaille dur tous les jours tandis que toi tu restes dans ta chambre à dormir toute la journée.
Tandis que les filles dansent les garçons bavardent.
Tout le monde est parti faire la fête tandis que moi, je suis resté à travailler._


J'ai aussi trouvé cette phrase:

_·  Mon fils est très sportif tandis que ma fille déteste le sport._ (dans ce que j'utiliserai ALORS QUE vu que l'un n'exclut pas l'autre).


Pourriez-vous me dire si j'ai ENFIN compris la différence entre ces deux locutions?

Et alors quand est-ce qu'on utilise exactement ALORS QUE?

Et Quand est-ce qu'on utilise Tandis que?

Tu as dit que dans toutes mes phrases, ces locutions sont interchangeables:

_· Il préfère voyager en avion alors que/tandis que sa femme préfère prendre le train 
· Alors que/tandis qu'il tutoie tout le monde, il vouvoie toujours son père.
Ton frère travaille dur tous les jours tandis que/alors que toi tu restes dans ta chambre à dormir toute la journée.
tandis que/alors que  les filles dansent les garçons bavardent.
Tout le monde est parti faire la fête tandis que/alors que  moi, je suis resté à travailler._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi, tandis que et alors que sont interchangeables en sens mais diffèrent en registre.

Pour l'opposition, alors que est courant et tandis que est soutenu.
Pour la simultanéité pendant que est courant, alors que est soutenu et tandis que est littéraire.

Qu'en pensent les autres francophones ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

"Tandis que" ne relève pas du registre soutenu ou littéraire, sauf dans un emploi bien particulier, "vieux" (vx) et où il signifiait "aussi longtemps que", "tant que" (voir ci-dessous un extrait du TLFi ; tous les autres emplois de "tandis que" - temporel ou adversatif - ne sont aucunement signalés par ce dictionnaire comme appartenant au niveau de langue soutenu ou littéraire) :



> *II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_Loc. conj. Tandis que *A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Introd. une sub. circ. de temps]
> *1*. Vx ou littér. [Marque la simultanéité des procès de la princ. et de la sub. en indiquant que les intervalles où ils sont vérifiés coïncident de bout en bout]  Aussi longtemps que, tant que. Tandis que tu vivras, souviens-toi de bien vivre (DELILLE, Paradis perdu, t. 3, 1804, p. 271). C'étoit un droit acquis dont on ne sentoit pas le prix tandis qu'on le possédoit, mais dont on a connu la valeur aussitôt qu'on l'a perdu (CHATEAUBR., Opin. sur lib. presse, 1818, p. 46)._



(C'est moi qui souligne.)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,


Maître Capello said:


> _Lorsque_ et _quand_ introduisent un événement *instantané* (généralement décrit pas un verbe au passé composé ou au passé simple), alors que _pendant que_ et _alors que_ suggèrent un événement qui *dure* (généralement décrit par un verbe à l'imparfait).


Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi _lorsque_ ne peut pas décrire un événement qui se prolonge et _alors que_ un événement instantané ?

_*Lorsqu'*il arrivait à l'aéroport, il a appelé ses amis.  _⇒ Le trajet lui a pris un certain temps et lors de son trajet il a appelé ses amis. Disons, il est sorti de la maison à cinq heures du soir et il est arrivé à l'aéroport à six heures du soir. Il a appelé ses amis à 17:30.

_Le téléphone a sonné *alors qu'*il a saisi son stylo. _⇒ Saisir un stylo est une action rapide.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 


Alessa Azure said:


> _*Lorsqu'*il arrivait à l'aéroport, il a appelé ses amis. _⇒ Le trajet lui a pris un certain temps et lors de son trajet il a appelé ses amis.


Non, on ne dirait pas celà, la concordance des temps n'est pas bonne. On peut dire : 

Pendant qu'il arrivait à l'aéroport, il a appelé ses amis.  Et là l'action se prolonge.
Lorsqu'il est arrivé à l'aéroport, il a appelé ses amis.  Et là, l'action " d'arriver" est terminée lorsqu'il appelle.



Alessa Azure said:


> _Le téléphone a sonné *alors qu'*il a saisi son stylo. _⇒ Saisir un stylo est une action rapide.


Non, pareil, la concordance des temps n'est pas bonne. On peut dire

Le téléphone a sonné alors qu'il saisissait son stylo. Saisir le stylo est une action rapide, mais pas instantanée, c'est une action en cours, on  y met donc "alors que" et l'imparfait.
Le téléphone a sonné lorsqu'il a saisi son stylo. L'action de saisir est considérée comme terminée, elle n'a pas de durée, on met donc "lorsque" et le passé composé.


----------



## Locape

Roméo31 said:


> "Tandis que" ne relève pas du registre soutenu ou littéraire, sauf dans un emploi bien particulier, "vieux" (vx) et où il signifiait "aussi longtemps que", "tant que" (voir ci-dessous un extrait du TLFi ; tous les autres emplois de "tandis que" - temporel ou adversatif - ne sont aucunement signalés par ce dictionnaire comme appartenant au niveau de langue soutenu ou littéraire)


En fait, le dictionnaire ne signale un emploi littéraire que si celui-ci est vraiment vieilli, qu'on ne le trouve que dans les livres anciens. Mais quand on dit 'registre soutenu', ce n'est que pour indiquer la différence avec le langage courant ou familier. 'Tandis que' ne s'utilise pas à l'oral, mais plutôt à l'écrit, donc on peut dire que c'est du langage soutenu ou littéraire, c'est-à-dire de style littéraire, mais toujours utilisé aujourd'hui.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Donc, la phrase _Lorsque je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _n'est pas correcte, il faut écrire _Alors que je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _? Auparavant j'ai toujours utilisé _Lorsque _dans ces types de phrases...

Merci


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Je trouve que la phrase avec "lorsque" sonne mieux... On peut aussi utiliser "quand" à la place de "lorsque"...

Ici (avec lorsque/quand et l'usage du présent dans les deux phrases) j'ai tendance à comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une habitude...


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Donc, la phrase _Lorsque je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _n'est pas correcte


Si, mais dans ce cas la phrase est au présent et non au passé.  Comme l'a suggéré Ibn Nacer, le présent sous-entend ici une habitude. Dans ce cas, _lorsque_ est plus ou moins synonyme de _chaque fois que_.

C'est également possible au passé avec des imparfaits d'habitude :

_Lorsque je *promenais* mon chien, je *pensais* aux girafes._  = _Chaque fois que je *promenais* mon chien, je *pensais* aux girafes._
_Lorsqu'__il *arrivait* à l'aéroport, il *appelait* ses amis._  = _Chaque fois qu'il *arrivait* à l'aéroport, il *appelait* ses amis._

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas avec un imparfait circonstanciel corrélé à un passé composé (ou un passé simple) comme dans les phrases citées précédemment :

_Lorsque je promenais mon chien, j'ai pensé aux girafes._ 
_Lorsqu'il arrivait à l'aéroport, il a appelé ses amis._


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Maître Capello said:


> Si, mais dans ce cas la phrase est au présent et non au passé.


Pour moi c'est un présent intemporel, un présent d'habitude... Certains appellent ce type de phrase un "éventuel" […].


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> En fait, le dictionnaire ne signale un emploi littéraire que si celui-ci est vraiment vieilli, qu'on ne le trouve que dans les livres anciens. Mais quand on dit 'registre soutenu', ce n'est que pour indiquer la différence avec le langage courant ou familier. 'Tandis que' ne s'utilise pas à l'oral, mais plutôt à l'écrit, donc on peut dire que c'est du langage soutenu ou littéraire, c'est-à-dire de style littéraire, mais toujours utilisé aujourd'hui.


_Tandis que_, dans son sens adversatif, s'utilise fréquemment à l'oral, en français familier ou populaire. On ne peut pas du tout dire que c'est du langage soutenu.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Et s'il ne s'agit pas d'une habitude mais d'une seule promenade lors de laquelle je pense aux girafes ? Par exemple, ce soir je sors de la maison et commence à penser aux girafes.

La phrase _Lorsque je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _ne sera donc pas possible mais je pourrais écrire _Lors de ma promenade, _je _pense aux girafes _ou _Tandis que je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui. 

_Tandis que je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes._ 
_Lors de ma promenade, je pense aux girafes._ 
Ou encore : _En promenant mon chien, je pense aux girafes._

Et dans ces deux dernières phrases, il peut s'agir tant d'un événement unique que d'une habitude.


----------



## Locape

jekoh said:


> _Tandis que_, dans son sens adversatif, s'utilise fréquemment à l'oral, en français familier ou populaire. On ne peut pas du tout dire que c'est du langage soutenu.


C'est peut-être mon expérience personnelle, mais je ne l'ai pas entendu à l'oral, encore moins en langage familier ou populaire. Les personnes qui l'utilisent autour de moi parlent un français assez soutenu. Pouvez-vous donner des exemples en langage familier ?
Si je reprends les exemples du Larrousse, je n'entends pas *à l'oral* : 'Je suis arrivé tandis qu'il déjeunait', mais 'Je suis arrivé quand il déjeunait', ou 'vous reculez tandis qu'il faudrait avancer', mais 'vous reculez alors qu'il faudrait avancer'.


> *1. *Ces deux expressions s'emploient pour marquer la simple simultanéité de deux actions : _réfléchissez-y pendant que vous vous promènerez_ ; _vous faites bien d'en profiter tandis que vous êtes jeune_. *Dans cet emploi, tandis que appartient au registre soutenu*.* 2. *Seul _tandis que_ ajoute une idée de contraste ou d'opposition : _vous hésitez tandis qu'il faudrait aller de l'avant_.


À l'oral (et non à l'écrit), je dirais (1)'pendant que vous êtes (encore) jeune', même si ça n'est pas recommandé, et (2) 'vous hésitez alors qu'il faudrait aller de l'avant'.
Et pour reprendre les exemples de *Maître Capello*, je dirais (encore une fois à l'oral) 'quand je promène mon chien...' ou 'en promenant mon chien...'.


----------



## jekoh

Je parle d'emplois *adversatifs*, du type "_ces messieurs de la haute administration s'en mettent plein les fouilles. Tandis que nous, on crève debout_" ou encore "_Ouais ouais toi tu touche le RSA tandis que moi je joue a fifa_".


----------



## Alessa Azure

Donc, il est possible d'écrire (dire) _*Quand *je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _et non  _*Lorsque *je promène mon chien, je pense aux girafes _s'il s'agit d'une unique promenade ? Mais _quand _et _lorsque _sont synonymes, non ?


----------



## nicduf

Vous pouvez tout à fait écrire : *Quand*  (lorsque-pendant que-alors que- tandis que) je *promène* mon chien, je *pense* aux girafes, mais les phrases avec les 2 verbes au présent (ou à l'imparfait) marqueront une habitude.
Vous *ne pouvez pas employer quand* ou *lorsque *quand vous *voulez exprimer avec un imparfait une action qui a une durée *pendant laquelle se produit un autre fait qui lui sera au passé composé (ou passé simple).
Quand (lorsque) je revenais de l'école, j'ai retrouvé ma cousine.
Quand je revenais de l'école, je retrouvais ma cousine mais c'est alors une habitude.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,


nicduf said:


> Vous *ne pouvez pas employer quand* ou *lorsque *quand vous *voulez exprimer avec un imparfait une action qui a une durée *pendant laquelle se produit un autre fait qui lui sera au passé composé (ou passé simple).
> Quand (lorsque) je revenais de l'école, j'ai retrouvé ma cousine.


Oui effectivement... Et justement ici l'usage de "alors que" me semble convenable : "_Alors que je revenais de l'école, j'ai retrouvé ma cousine_" ou "_J'ai retrouvé ma cousine alors que je revenais de l'école_".

L'usage de "alors que" pour exprimer une habitude ne me semble pas convenir... Avec "alors que" j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'on exprime qu'un événement survient durant le déroulement d'un autre événement.

L’évènement qui survient est plus ou moins ponctuel --> usage du passé composé ou du passé simple.
L’événement qui se déroule dure un certain temps ---> usage de l'imparfait.


----------



## nicduf

Il manque en effet "un volet" à mon affirmation n°2 :
Mais quand vous voulez exprimer à l'imparfait une action qui a une durée pendant laquelle se produit un autre fait qui lui sera au passé composé (ou passé simple) vous pouvez employer toutes les locutions conjonctives qui marquent la simultanéité : alors que, pendant que, tandis que...


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

Je tombe sur ce fil et j'y réécris la phrase dont je me souviens et que je l'ai écrite quelque part, il y a bien longtemps.

Quand ils ont égalisé, j'étais mal à l'aise.

Alors, suivant ce fil, la phrase n'est pas correcte, et pour qu'elle soit correcte, il faudrait deux passés composés:

Quand ils ont égalisé, je suis mal à l'aise.

Ou alors avec pendant que, tandis que, alors que, il faut un passé composé et un bel imparfait :
Alors que j'étais mal à l'aise, ils ont égalisé.
Tandis qu'ils égalisaient, je suis mal à l'aise etc.

D'avance merci


----------



## nicduf

"Je suis mal à l'aise "n'est pas un passé composé mais un présent. Le passé composé est "J'ai été mal à l 'aise".


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourriez-vous nous préciser ce qui vous a mis mal à l'aise exactement ? Est-ce le fait qu'ils aient égalisé ou autre chose ?


----------



## gouro

Le fait qu'ils aient égalisé m'a mis mal à l'aise


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, _alors que, pendant que_ et _tandis que_ ne conviennent pas, car cela sous-entendrait que ce n'est qu'une circonstance et pas une cause.

Pourriez-vous clarifier le contexte ? Et qu'entendez-vous exactement par « être mal à l'aise » ?


----------



## gouro

Deux équipes de football s'affrontent, mais j'aime mieux l'une que l'autre. Quand celle que je n'aime pas est revenue au score, cela ne m'a pas plu ( j'étais mécontent, non satisfait, non content, donc mal à l'aise)


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas _être mal à l'aise_ ne convient pas ; ce n'est pas un synonyme de _ne pas être content_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il serait plus idiomatique d'inverser les deux propositions, indiquant ainsi mieux le lien de causalité :

_J'ai été mécontent/contrarié/dépité *quand/lorsqu'*ils ont égalisé._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Gouro, à mon avis (je ne parle pas de votre contexte, mais d'une manière générale), votre phrase est correcte.

_Quand ils *ont égalisé*, j'*étais* mal à l'aise_.

_Être_ est un verbe d'état, c'est une sorte de description.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase à l'imparfait est certes possible dans l'absolu, mais elle n'a pas du tout le sens voulu. À l'imparfait on perd en effet le lien de causalité alors que c'est justement le sens recherché par Gouro. Autrement dit, l'imparfait ne convient pas du tout dans son contexte.

L'imparfait serait approprié pour une concomitance fortuite. Exemple :

_Quand ils ont égalisé, j'*étais* au téléphone_.​
On comparera ainsi :

_Quand ils ont égalisé, j'*étais* dépité (parce que je venais de casser mon téléphone)._​_Quand ils ont égalisé, j'*ai été* dépité (parce que je voulais voir gagner l'autre équipe)._​


----------



## gouro

Bonjour Alessa,

Merci. J'avais la même impression qu'elle était correcte quand je l'écrivais. Mais hier, lorsque je suis tombé sur ce fil, en en cherchant un autre qui pourrait correspondre à mon nouveau problème, et l'ayant lu et relu, bah je me suis dit qu'elle n'était pas correcte et qu'il fallait y mettre deux passés composés pour qu'elle soit correcte.
Par ailleurs, je ne voulais pas l'avis des non-natifs ( ceux dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle), même si moi aussi j'interviens parfois dans certains fils et dont je sais bien que les auteurs n'aiment pas mes interventions, vu que je ne suis pas un natif. Mais il me semble que vous avez un bon niveau en français, et avec la dernière intervention de l'Âme du forum, tout devient encore plus clair pour moi.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Alessa Azure

> je ne voulais pas l'avis des non-natifs


Euh.. désolée ! Je voulais ajouter une remarque, mais, maintenant, j'hésite. Je la risquerai quand même ; au pire, vous me diriez d'arrêter. 



> J'avais la même impression qu'elle était correcte...


Elle est correcte, oui ! De manière générale. Par contre, le choix du temps dépend du contexte.

_Quand ils *ont égalisé*, j'*étais *mécontent. _(Parce que j'avais mal à la tête ; en raison d'un conflit ; parce que je n'aime pas regarder les matchs, mais mon épouse m'a obligé à assister à ce combat, etc.)

De même, _Quand Ivan m'*a appelé*, j'*étais* dans la cuisine_.

Aussi, _Quand ils *ont égalisé*, j'*étais *mécontent_ (Je savais que l'équipe A gagnerait et j'étais mécontent à l'avance.)

Dans votre contexte, 



> Quand celle que je n'aime pas est revenue au score, cela ne m'*a* pas *plu*



il faudrait employer le PC, vous l'avez fait vous-même dans votre phrase.

_Quand ils *ont égalisé*, je* suis devenu *encore plus irrité._


----------

